# k this is really wierd



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i brought the temp up iun my ball python tank, it hinkt hat was the problem, but now when i handle him he sticks his head straight up and swings it back and forth
or tilts it to the side


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

think this is just a part of being shocked?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

does he stick his head up when hes not being handled?

Does he do it all the time when hes being handled?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Can you please post the pictures of the snake that you sent to me via PM so everyone else can see?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

As an aside, you said you paid $30 for this snake at a pet store and they told you it was captive bred, right? My guess is they're either wrong or lying because $30 is a really good price for a CB online. Most pet stores sell wild caught.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

if im pictureing right what you are sayin, thats just what snakes do when they are thinkin of climbin somehtin.

J-Rod


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

he just thinks he is a cobra. my corn shakes his tail violently like a rattler. seriously though idk.. .


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

C.D, your corn snake does that because in dry grass it would make the sound of a rattler. They use this to trick preds. It's pretty cool how smart animals are. Mrodge, Draco is very right, 30 dollars is a very good price. Maybe you should take it to the vet if the problems don't cease. Has he eaten yet? How large is he?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

flyboy said:


> C.D, your corn snake does that because in dry grass it would make the sound of a rattler. They use this to trick preds. It's pretty cool how smart animals are. Mrodge, Draco is very right, 30 dollars is a very good price. Maybe you should take it to the vet if the problems don't cease. Has he eaten yet? How large is he?
> [snapback]1082843[/snapback]​


What I was trying to get at was that I think it's a bush baby. He sent me pictures of the snake but I don't want to post them without his permission. Once you guys see, you'll understand what I'm getting at.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If it's not normal "finding somewhere to climb" behavior, I think there are some pretty serious diseases out there that could do this....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This is what I'm worried about:

http://www.anapsid.org/ibd.htmlhttp://www....id.org/ibd.html

And it's very contagious (to other pythons/boids), so be careful where this snake is kept.
I hope it's not this because it would be terminal.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

acestro said:


> If it's not normal *"finding somewhere to climb"* behavior, I think there are some pretty serious diseases out there that could do this....
> [snapback]1083246[/snapback]​


thats all i think it is. i guess i would have to see pics but im bettin its just that.

J-Rod


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

before i could take it to the vet, he died, it sucks man


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

mrodge said:


> before i could take it to the vet, he died, it sucks man
> [snapback]1083599[/snapback]​


You really should post the pictures you sent me. I know it was sick. You should post them for other potential keepers to see to prevent this from happening again. Here are a couple pics of one of my young girls, very healthy, and very pudgy:


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

dracofish said:


> mrodge said:
> 
> 
> > before i could take it to the vet, he died, it sucks man
> ...


are you a goddes at taken pictures? haha, your pics are always so amazing.

J-Rod


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

k
ill do it


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

View attachment 66892

View attachment 66893

View attachment 66894

View attachment 66895

View attachment 66896

View attachment 66897


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

syptoms,

barley moved
didnt curl up in ball
swinging head around
did not sow reaction to food or temp change, stays in say places for litterally more that like 10 hours at a time


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

im kinda scared tho, i wanan buy another one but im afraid it will die too, do you think it was soemthign with my tank, it seemed to be sick from something long term, could it be my bedding, its made form snakes tho, it is the tree bark that is jungle style and is the most popular name, i dont remeber the brand name


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I would clean out and sanitize (10:1 water bleach solution) anything that snake came in contact with. If you want to get another please buy a known captive bred juvenile from a reputable source. The female I posted a picture of above was purchased from Chris Johnson from Top Shelf Exotic. Check out what he has for sale.

http://www.topshelfexotic.com/pythons.htm

At the price you paid you most likely had a wild caught animal.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

that snake was tiny.









J-Rod


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

jsut a question, how is sand for bedding


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

mrodge said:


> jsut a question, how is sand for bedding
> [snapback]1084807[/snapback]​


Why? Paper towels are cheaper and less likely to cause impaction.

-PK


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Poor little snake... Thats snake was WC, im pretty sure that snake was loaded of parasites. As i always said, please never buy any type of herp in pet stores. WC animals are dug up from burrows, snared with wire traps, abused, starved, dehydrated,ect..... and then shipped to pet stores were they pass another agony. Dont feel sorry about the animals in bad conditions in the pet store, if you buy it, they made money and it only supports the abuse.
~
Never use sand with snakes.

Carnivoro


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

sounds like it could have been whats called star gazing and once they start star gazing theres nothing you can do. sorry for your loss


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i want something that looks nice, can i see some pictures of ball python tanks?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Ours are kept in a rack system...not pretty but extremely efficient for temps and space.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

pictures of tanks?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's an example of what I'm talking about, though we make our own:








http://www.boaphileplastics.com/rhinoraxx_ball_room.html

BTW, that's not me, that's the original Boaphile.


----------

